# VIA Rail and the O-Train



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 10, 2019)

‘Tremblay’ along Ottawa’s new ‘O-Train’ Confederation Line 1 provides easy connections to the adjacent VIA Rail Station.

https://www.octranspo.com/en/plan-your-trip/schedules-maps/rapid-network/


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 10, 2019)

The right-of-way for the original ‘Transitway’ (a bus only road network) passing in front of the VIA Station and has been converted over for the new electric Confederation Line Light Rail system












]



Bayview Station is two-levels where you connect between Confederation Line 1 and Trillium Line 2…….



[URL='https://flic.kr/p/2hHJLSL']

[/URL]
[URL='https://flic.kr/p/2hGYZNQ'][URL='https://flic.kr/p/2hGYZNQ'][URL='https://flic.kr/p/2hGYZNQ'][URL='https://flic.kr/p/2hGYZNQ'][URL='https://flic.kr/p/2hGYZNQ'][URL='https://flic.kr/p/2hGYZNQ'][URL='https://flic.kr/p/2hGYZNQ'][URL='https://flic.kr/p/2hGYZNQ'][URL='https://flic.kr/p/2hGYZNQ'][URL='https://flic.kr/p/2hGYZNQ'][URL='https://flic.kr/p/2hGYZNQ'][URL='https://flic.kr/p/2hGYZNQ'][URL='https://flic.kr/p/2hGYZNQ'][URL='https://flic.kr/p/2hGYZNQ'][URL='https://flic.kr/p/2hGYZNQ']




[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 10, 2019)

Ottawa’s other O-Train…..the Trillium Line has been in service since 2001 but unlike the Electric Confederation line…..it’s Diesel powered Light Rail and runs on track that once had CPR passenger trains to Toronto. A major expansion south from Greenboro Station to the Airport and Riverside is underway.

https://www.stage2lrt.ca/where/south/


Now onto Greenboro on a Trillium Line diesel-powered Alstom Coradia train.


----------



## jiml (Nov 10, 2019)

Glad it's finally done. I had ridden the Trillium phase of the system last time in Ottawa, but you still needed a car or bus connection to get anywhere at either end. Obviously the primary concern is moving local commuters to needed stops, rather than being a practical connection for VIA customers to get downtown. Still it's progress. Is the new train dual-powered or all-electric?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 10, 2019)

The new line.....The Confederation Line is Electric. The Trillium Line is Diesel. I've always found the former Bus Transitway passing in front of the VIA Station and now the Confederation Line Light-Rail to be well used by passengers to and from VIA providing easy connections throughout the city. Not everyone is going downtown. And that is the nice thing about the location of the VIA station.....it also has an interchange on the Queensway Freeway with lots of parking. Try finding that downtown at the old Union Station site. It might have been out in the boonies when first opened in '66.....but not anymore!


----------



## jiml (Nov 10, 2019)

I didn't see the overhead and pantographs in a couple of the shots of the white train, so wondered if they had gone with dual power. Also looking at the longer term compatibility of the two systems, knowing the initial line was diesel. Yes, I remember when that station opened there was a lot of "what were they thinking?" The area is much better now, especially with the new Courtyard Marriott nearby, but for those headed elsewhere hopefully the new equipment is more luggage-friendly than the buses.


----------



## railiner (Nov 10, 2019)

Are there plans to electrify the older line?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 14, 2019)

IMHO Ottawa Station is one of VIA’s finest and has some interesting architectural features like that circular ramp (photo above)…..up from the lower level tunnel under the tracks.

The station is undergoing major renovations including the addition of high-level platforms and will be only the third station in Canada with these (Montreal and Quebec City are the others.)

Hard to believe this very modern looking station is 55 years old (opened in June 1966). Back then it had 3 Transcontinental Trains a day each way to and from Vancouver (CN’s Super Continental & Panorama and CP’s Canadian) Now it’s not even possible to run west to Capreol/Sudbury from Ottawa as both railways have abandoned their routes through the Ottawa Valley. Today…..VIA’s Corridor Routes offer very good service to Montreal (with some trains continuing to Quebec City)…..and Toronto with 10 trains a day each way (up from 3 back in ’66) Here’s The Canadian at Ottawa in Oct. 1977.


----------



## jiml (Nov 14, 2019)

NS VIA Fan said:


> IMHO Ottawa Station is one of VIA’s finest and has some interesting architectural features



Couldn't agree more - especially compared to the dungeon in Montreal and the never-ending construction in Toronto.



NS VIA Fan said:


> Toronto with 10 trains a day each way (up from 3 back in ’66)



Living as I do, right on the corridor, this has actually been the most fascinating development to watch. Montreal-Toronto used to be the priority route, with Ottawa-Toronto an afterthought. The former's number of trains is basically stagnant, but Ottawa-Toronto increases have been nothing short of amazing. It has really turned into one of those examples where it's not worth flying, as discussed elsewhere. Passenger turnover is also greatest on stations west of Brockville, ON, which can be served by both routes. There are obviously other factors in play, and the scenery between Brockville and Ottawa is quite nice, but the increased service has definitely been a positive.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 14, 2019)

jiml said:


> Couldn't agree more - especially compared to the dungeon in Montreal and the never-ending construction in Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Living as I do, right on the corridor, this has actually been the most fascinating development to watch. Montreal-Toronto used to be the priority route, with Ottawa-Toronto an afterthought. The former's number of trains is basically stagnant, but Ottawa-Toronto increases have been nothing short of amazing. It has really turned into one of those examples where it's not worth flying, as discussed elsewhere. Passenger turnover is also greatest on stations west of Brockville, ON, which can be served by both routes. There are obviously other factors in play, and the scenery between Brockville and Ottawa is quite nice, but the increased service has definitely been a positive.


In addition to being the Capital of Canada, Ottawa has become a Hi-Tech Center and is also a Wonderful place to visit! My favorite Canadian City!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 15, 2019)

jiml said:


> Living as I do, right on the corridor, this has actually been the most fascinating development to watch. Montreal-Toronto used to be the priority route, with Ottawa-Toronto an afterthought. The former's number of trains is basically stagnant, but Ottawa-Toronto increases have been nothing short of amazing.....



As a side note…..VIA now owns and has extensively rebuilt nearly the entire 235 kms of track (except for some terminal trackage) from near Coteau, QC on CN Montreal-Toronto Mainline……through Ottawa and onto Smiths Falls and back to the CN Mainline at Brockville.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 15, 2019)

Bob Dylan said:


> In addition to being the Capital of Canada, Ottawa has become a Hi-Tech Center and is also a Wonderful place to visit! My favorite Canadian City!




Parliament Hill is easily accessible from the new ‘Parliament’ Station……located along the 2.5 km O-Train Rail Tunnel under Downtown Ottawa. 

https://ottawacitizen.com/news/local-news/how-ottawa-ended-up-with-a-2-5-km-rail-tunnel-under-its-downtown

https://ottawacitizen.com/news/local-news/from-public-washrooms-to-retail-your-station-by-station-guide-for-the-lrt


----------



## jiml (Nov 15, 2019)

NS VIA Fan said:


> As a side note…..VIA now owns and has extensively rebuilt nearly the entire 235 kms of track (except for some terminal trackage) from near Coteau, QC on CN Montreal-Toronto Mainline……through Ottawa and onto Smiths Falls and back to the CN Mainline at Brockville.


...which was a very proactive move on their part - especially when it comes to the section through Smiths Falls. I remember numerous delays there for CP freight "back in the day". Part of me misses the ex-CP route from Montreal to Ottawa however.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 15, 2019)

Correct me if I’m wrong but I believe Brockville to Smith Falls used to be CP trackage.


----------



## jiml (Nov 15, 2019)

Seaboard92 said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong but I believe Brockville to Smith Falls used to be CP trackage.


Exactly. What's left at Smiths Falls is a crossing of the VIA tracks by CP and possibly trackage rights for local industry, but what's important is VIA has priority (presumably through their own dispatching). It's a far cry from days past where waiting for freights at Smiths Falls was common. If you look at Google Maps it provides an excellent perspective.


----------

